# Looking for tips, oily sheen on beef jerky



## mntnbkr (Jul 18, 2018)

Hello all!  First post here.  I'm a novice smoker, smoking in a Masterbuilt electric with pellets and chips here in Michigan.  For the last several years, I've been searching for a recipe that matches the flavor of the first batch of jerkey that my dad ever made, back when I was about 10 years old.  I think he used venison though, and I am using beef so it's not quite the same, but my memory of the flavor may have changed over the last 30 years too.  Regardless, I've made some pretty good jerky (if I do say so myself), but I have a question for you all.

Every batch I make, I get a few pieces, maybe 15-20% of the batch that comes out with an oily sheen on it, and the pieces are just a bit darker, drier, and less flexible than the rest.  These are the pieces that make my mouth water.  The oils on the meat have so much flavor!  My gut feeling is that it has to do with the "doneness" or maybe a hot spot in my smoker.  If I could get every piece of jerky to come out like that, I'd be a happy man.

Anyone got any tips / suggestions / insights?

Best,
Adam


----------



## 30" Jim (Aug 13, 2018)

I get the same thing. I have no clue as to why only certain pieces get that way.


----------



## zachd (Aug 14, 2018)

Could be the amount of fat in the individual piece?


----------



## Waterville Jesse (Aug 14, 2018)

When you figure it out, please please please let me know!!!


----------



## MeatSkull (Aug 14, 2018)

The sheen is from fat. Paper towels help out a lot while smoking. I'll take a break in my dehydrator and paper towel the meat and wash the trays after 75% done then paper towel again when done.


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 15, 2018)

MB, It is just fat from the meat, as you said probably a hotter spot in the smoker. It's called "fat out" in sausage making.


----------



## tallbm (Aug 16, 2018)

Hi there and welcome!

As the guys mention above the oily sheen is the fat.
The darker less flexible pieces are simply dryer than the other pieces.  This tends to happen with jerky that sits on the sides or back of the racks because airflow and heat are often greater in those areas.

I can't help you on the oil/sheen aspect as most people try to reduce that with jerky and that is usually done by using the leanest meat possible.  My 100% venison jerky is super lean so I get less oil/sheen where doing 85/15 beef gives me A LOT more oil and sheen that I must wipe off the meat.

If you want more pieces to be darker and less flexible then simply leave them going longer.
What I do is I pull the ones that get dark and less flexible early and leave the others to go longer.  I just repeat the process until the less "cooked" ones get to the consistency I desire.  No sense in rotating just pull them as they become ready :)

I hope this info helps! :)


----------

